

Remote Work Denial Is a Bad Look - strangetimes
http://www.mattblodgett.com/2015/04/remote-work-denial-is-bad-look.html

======
walshemj
Problem is they are right that colocation is the key element of Agile/RAD
development.

And I say that having been one of the pioneers of RAD/DSDM/Agile in BT.

